# Problema en la fuente de un TV JVC AV-2196



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola, que tal?

Tenemos éste TV en el taller, y no podemos sacar la falla.

El problema es que tarda en encender, hace un "tic, tic";, como si algo estuviese en corto, pero luego de que "carga", arranca muy bien.

Parece como que va cargando un capacitor, porque el LED de stand-by, por cada "TIC" que hace, se enciende cada vez mas, hasta que enciende, o en ocasiones no enciende nunca.

Levante el B+, y le puse una lámpara, le cambié todos los capacitores de la fuente, y el de B+, y otros que están en serie por ahí.

Cambie todas las resistencias de la fuente, algunos diodos, el STR probé con otro (de otro JVC que hay para repuestos), pero creo que no encendió (tendría que probar con uno nuevo). Tendría que probar el STR nuevo y el transistor D1853 (es el numero de parte) de la fuente, porque no tengo (y si hay algún reemplazo, me avisan).

Saludos. ...


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 22, 2013)

Creo tenes un problema en el diodo de la fuente de sostenimiento D907, no lo midas solo cambialo, al parecer tu fuente arranca por medio de R902 y quien debe suminstarle el voltaje para que siga funcionando es D907, C917, Q901 , cuando tu fuente arranca estos son la fuente de sostenimiento para la misma, si no se le suministra voltaje por aca, se apaga y arranca nuevamente , revisa y comentanos, tenes el manual de servicio o el plano, perdon me falla el signo de interrogacion, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2013)

gracias. Justo ese diodo no lo había cambiado.l lamentablemente sigue igual. En ese diodo tiene 12v y en la resistencia r902 (creo) hay 6,5v . Vamos a cambiar en estos días, el transistor de la fuente. No Tengo el diagrama.saludos, y gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 23, 2013)

Aca va, revisa bien , chauuuuuuuuu

Aca va, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dantonio (Jul 23, 2013)

Esta respuesta ha sido dada en otro lugar de la Web, la subo porque tal vez pueda ayudarte:

JVC AV-2196
A tener en cuenta esto: en la pata 1 corresponde al colector del transistor de potencia, la 2 emisor y la 3 base, la 4 es drenaje, para los dos iguales, en el STR-S5707 la pata 5 es la de protección por sobre corriente, la 6 inhibición, la 7 tiene un censado de 32V, la 8 excitador y la 9 que es casi donde se encuentra las mayoría de las fallas es la alimentación (VCC) del mismo acá debe haber mínimo para que arranque +8,5V esta tensión es tomada desde el puente por medio de dos resistores (en algunos diseños por un solo resistor) y tiene un zéner de 18V referido a masa, este es de fallar ante la duda cambiarlo aunque mida bien, yo recomiendo colocar un zéner de 9,1V/1W continúa con la protección y lo hace mas resistente al conjunto, lo mismo con las resistencias a veces dan correcta la lectura pero cuando conduce se abre o se altera en su valor haciendo que el IC no arranque, todo esto es aplicado en los dos tipos de IC, en el STR-xxxx la pata 5 es la excitación, la 6 protección sobre-corriente, la 7 feedback (re-alimentación) la 8 inhibición y la 9 lo mismo que el anterior, mínimo 8,5V, esto, para que lo comprendan, tienen que tener el diagrama del Noblex 20TC613 u otro similar, yo lo hice con este, para verificar el funcionamiento se levantan las patas 1 y 2 del opto-acoplador y colocando un LED común, se puentea base emisor del transistor Q804 y con una fuente externa de 30V en el capacitor C819 se tiene que encender el LED y del colector del transistor Q802 tiene que tener la tensión de stand-by 11V con esto descartamos que la falla sea del micro ya que si lo activas desde el power se verá la orden del mismo, si no el micro es el culpable, bien si se puentea entre colector -emisor del mismo transistor, previo haber levantado el puente base emisor y con la misma tensión en el mismo lugar el LED no deberá encender, si enciende puede ser el regulador SE120 el transistor Q803 y el capacitor C821.
Para verificar el opto conectar las patas 1 y 2 del mismo y levantar las 3 y 4 poner el téster en escala de 200K poner la fuente de 0 a 120V en el mismo punto sobre el capacitor C819 al ir aumentando la tensión la resistencia tiene que disminuir llegando a 100K cuando la condición sea de 120V.
Siguiendo, conectar todo como debe estar y levantar el horizontal, el PTC, poner una lámpara en serie si enciende es un corto, si hay 27V en el capacitor C819 es la tensión de stand-by si no seguro el IC y algún otro componente asociado
Si calienta en forma excesiva el transistor Q802 (A940) revisar el diodo D811 las tensiones típicas son pin 1 tensión del puente:
pin 2: (-)0,17V
pin 3: 0,2V
pin 4: 0,4V
pin 5: 1,1V
pin 6: masa
pin 7: 0,25V
pin 8: 1,8V
pin 9: mínimo 8,5V
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Encontré el problema, era la memoria
24C02 con fugas. Se la cambié y quedo OK.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Excelente... Voy a ver sí puedo agarrarlo otra vez, y pruebo todo eso. Muy buena info. Gracias a los dos. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Gracias gente. Al final, era el transistor de la fuente (el D1853), lo reemplazamos y encendió normal.
Gracias y saludos.


----------

